

Show HN: MeterHero – The Best Way to Track and Share Water and Energy Data - mcgeeyoung
http://www.meterhero.com

======
Succulent
I'm confused about what's on the graph. What's daily equivalent? What is the
line that's showing up and why doesn't it start at the same time as my daily
equivalents? Looks cool though

~~~
mcgeeyoung
The daily equivalent is what the usage would equate to over a 24 hour period.
So if you take two readings, say 12 hours apart, we would multiply your usage
by two to get the daily equivalent. Or if the readings are two days apart we
would divide by two. The line requires two readings to get started (it's an
average use line), so it will show you the running 30 day average consumption
of that meter. Thanks for checking it out!

~~~
Succulent
ok so how am I supposed to use the 30 day average number?

~~~
mcgeeyoung
It's going to represent your average daily consumption. Consider it your
baseline. For example, I use about 30kWh of electricity and 100 gallons of
water per day. I can set a goal for myself (e.g., cut both numbers by 10%), or
I can measure the difference of a new efficiency purchase - like LED
lightbulbs. Because your daily use will fluctuate, use your 30 day average to
see your progress. The really cool part is then you can share your meter with
someone else. And have them share back with you. Then you can compare how you
are doing with someone else. Maybe even have a little competition!

------
greenphil11
So I created an electric meter, how can I get my baseline usage?

~~~
mcgeeyoung
The best way is to grab a few old electric bills. The meter reading is on the
bill, so just enter that number into your dashboard and the app will
automatically calculate your baseline.

